# Ангел Kushiel.



## CKM367

В иудаизме и христианстве существует ангел по имени Kushiel, его имя означает "непреклонный". Этот ангел якобы наказывает грешников в аду. Как по-русски называют этого ангела?


----------



## Maroseika

Ангел Кассиэль.


----------



## ahvalj

Кассиил (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Список_ангелов_в_религии#.D0.9A). Но, похоже, это другой персонаж — и по роли, и по имени.


----------



## ahvalj

Дополнение. Фонетически, английскому _Kushiel_ должно соответствовать русское _Кусиил_, но гугл показывает это имя только в связи с еврейской этнографией: http://www.google.ru/search?client=...-8&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=HoW6U-feCZGBYPOYgOgD Рискну предположить, что до недавнего обращения к этому персонажу в англоязычной массовой культуре, у нас о нём ничего не знали.


----------



## CKM367

Да, наверное, в самом деле Кассиэль или Куссиил, хотя его функции и перевод имени совсем не совпадает с тем, что написано в Википедии про Kushiel.


----------



## Maroseika

Судя по Гуглу, вариант Кассиэль используется для ангела - престола бога намного чаще, чем Кассиил. Похоже все-таки, что это именно тот ангел, который по-английски зовется Kushiel.


----------



## ahvalj

_Кассиэль_ быть не может: греческое библейское -_ηλ_ по-русски передаётся как -_ил_: _Даниил, Гавриил, Михаил, Мафусаил, Рафаил _(http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Архангелы) или -_иль_: _Израиль_.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> _Кассиэль_ быть не может: греческое библейское -_ηλ_ по-русски передаётся как -_ил_: _Даниил, Гавриил, Михаил, Мафусаил, Рафаил _(http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Архангелы) или -_иль_: _Израиль_.



Речь ведь не о том, как правильно транслитерировать это имя по-русски, а как его принято употреблять. Имена Габриэль, Даниэль, Исраэль тоже у нас встречаются, заимствованные, видимо, не из греческого. 
Было бы неплохо найти какой-то авторитетный церковный источник. Хотя, возможно, это такая иудаистская экзотика, что в православной литературе не упоминается.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Речь ведь не о том, как правильно транслитерировать это имя по-русски, а как его принято употреблять. Имена Габриэль, Даниэль, Исраэль тоже у нас встречаются, заимствованные, видимо, не из греческого.
> Было бы неплохо найти какой-то авторитетный церковный источник. Хотя, возможно, это такая иудаистская экзотика, что в православной литературе не упоминается.


Я только что вопросил своего глубоко православно образованного коллегу: он ни разу об этом ангеле не слышал. 
Касательно имён: всё же есть опознавательные знаки для пантеона: _Иисус_ — это про религию, а _Джизес_ — про этнографию или масс-культуру, то же с _Гавриилом_ и _Габриэлем_.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Я только что вопросил своего глубоко православно образованного коллегу: он ни разу об этом ангеле не слышал.



Тогда спрашивать надо, скорее, глубоко иудаистски образованного человек. Но если в русском языке традиция действительно еще не сложилась, то лучше, конечно, выбрать грецизированный вариант.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Тогда спрашивать надо, скорее, глубоко иудаистски образованного человек. Но если в русском языке традиция действительно еще не сложилась, то лучше, конечно, выбрать грецизированный вариант.


Я подозреваю, что _Кусиил/Куся_ из ссылки в посте № 4 — это как раз русский иудаистский вариант.


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> Тогда спрашивать надо, скорее, глубоко иудаистски образованного человек. Но если в русском языке традиция действительно еще не сложилась, то лучше, конечно, выбрать грецизированный вариант.


Чем лучше-то? Православию (в т.ч. греческому) имя этого ангела неизвестно. А сами же верующие иудеи стараются транскрибировать библейские и прочие еврейские имена на русский максимально близко к их звучанию в иврите, в т.ч. вразрез с церковнославянской традицией.


----------



## Slavianophil

А Вы уверены, что этот ангел упоминается в христианских источниках (т.е. "существует в христианстве")? Насколько я понимаю, по традиционному христианскому вероучению ангелы грешников не наказывают. Если, конечно, речь не идёт о падших ангелах, т.е. бесах. Скорее всего, это что-то из талмудического иудаизма или откуда-нибудь ещё.


----------



## CKM367

Slavianophil said:


> А Вы уверены, что этот ангел упоминается в христианских источниках (т.е. "существует в христианстве")? Насколько я понимаю, по традиционному христианскому вероучению ангелы грешников не наказывают. Если, конечно, речь не идёт о падших ангелах, т.е. бесах. Скорее всего, это что-то из талмудического иудаизма или откуда-нибудь ещё.



Я в этом вопросе не силен, мои сведения из Википедии. Да и что такое "традиционное" христианское вероучение? Православие? Католицизм? Лютеранство? Цвинглианство? Пресвитерианство? Впрочем, Вы, наверное, правы: в книге, в которой я нашел ангела по имении Kushiel ('The Lovers' Джона Коннолли), специалистом по ангелам оказывается раввин.


----------



## Slavianophil

Я бы не стал так безоглядно доверять Википедии. Сами знаете, кто её пишет, да и свои правки туда может вносить кто угодно - хоть я, хоть Вы, хоть пятиклассница Катя. 

Традиционное христианское учение, на мой взгляд, это учение изложенное в Библии, в Деяниях семи Вселенских соборов и в писаниях общепризнанных отцов Церкви - таких как мученик Игнатий Богоносец, блаженный Августин Иппонийский, Ириней Лионский, Дионисий Ареопагит и др. 

Не могу похвастаться глубоким знанием Библии и святоотеческой литературы, но сама идея, что грешников в аду мучит ангел, как мне кажется, абсолютно несовместима с христианской верой. Если, конечно, не иметь в виду падших ангелов, то есть, бесов. 

Вообще, в Библии по имени упоминаются лишь очень немногие ангелы, и, кажется, ничего похожего на Кушиила там нет. Так что, лучше поискать его в Талмуде. Тем более, что и Ваш Джон Конноли тоже предлагает Вам в эксперты раввина.


----------



## rushalaim

Предположу, что этот "ангел" из теории лайтманистов и им подобных.


----------

